# DIY how to threads on trailers ?



## JamesM56alum (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm redoing my trailer this week, welding on some new braces, redoing the bunks, wiring lights, bearings, hubs, and shaving the fenders. 

Just wondering if any one would like me to do a DIY thread on some of these things or has some one already made one ?


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 15, 2012)

I personally would love to see DIY on your trailer. Mine needs a little work too and I may want to borrow some of your ideas.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 15, 2012)

You got it gramps


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 15, 2012)

Absolutely bro. I love how to picture threads.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2012)

YEs - that is what this site is all about 


Post it up and have fun


----------



## Brine (Apr 16, 2012)

bassboy has an article on trailers on the homepage, but it's more of a "better practices". I think we all like seeing a step by step makeover though, so I say "Yes!"


----------

